# Paphos Furniture Shops



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone know where we can get a good quality NEW Settee? We've had a reasonable look around but can't seem to find the right shop - ours is starting to get a bit squeeky & worn....we're not really into leather if that helps!


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

We recently purchased a new suite from Phitos Chiristodoulou Ltd in the small industrial estate off the polis road, just past D&N vets and turn opposite platinum sports and then bear round to the left. We found them so helpful, they had some really good deals, free delivery and a wide range of fabrics to choose from. As we are moving they were even happy to have the suite made and keep it for us until we need it.

Hope this helps


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Lovely, we'll have a look!!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Paphos Home Market have mid-quality stuff and provide a decent warranty. There is a place called Steptoes that isn't too bad either. Ikea deliver to Paphos from their store in Nicosia.


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks very much...We'll have a wee look over the next couple of days!


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Why do cyprus shops never answer emails ? Tried an enquiry to Phitos but they never answered.

Placed an order at Steptoes they said they were delivering to my area today ...guess what they never turned up . Now promised for Monday , we will see . Get used to let downs this is Cyprus.


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

We're still looking!


----------

